# Melted fuse



## Jakeypakes (Aug 30, 2021)

Hey there. I’m driving a convertible bmw 645ci. I’ve recently discovered an issue where water is getting trapped in my battery/fuse compartment. A couple of days ago I lost all electricity in my car. It still turns on, but no power windows, power steering, stereo, ac, etc. This issue is what led me to search my trunk area. It seems the battery is fine but I’m worried for some of my fuses. I also found a tan fuse/connection(?) that has melted some, any idea which fuse/connector it may be?


----------

